# Your Army Leader?



## Harland (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw the 'custom factions' thread, so I thought: maybe there should be a thread about your custom generals.

I'll Start:

Vampire Counts: Rasputin (and his first mate Colin)
Warriors of Chaos: Pinkie, the gay Chaos Lord of Khorne, a.k.a. The Promo ****, Rosemary Death, and Sheman.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Empire: Franz von Snitcheltrousers
Dwarfs: Thorgin Steelbeard


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Skaven: Underlord Skarr Venomklaw

that's right now any who, if he die's against another character he'll be dead and ill have to make a new one, but for now, it's all Skarr.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Chaos: Korthos the indestructible
Empire: Karl Franz (Duh...)
Lizardmen: Mazamundi (Duh... again)
Sons of Iron: Chapter Master Marcus Ferroman


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Empire: Heironymous Bumbershoot, halfling Grand Master of the Order of the Poor Knights of Sigmar.
WoC: Barqi von Schnauzer or Naughty Nina
Dark Elves: Lord Konarith
Lizardmen: Alternates between Lord Chocolotl and his second in command, Lord Wakalotl (both Slaan)
Dwarves: Colonel Grungi Grungisson, Barak Varr Marines

Almost forgot:
Orcs: Pegeye Guznit, Kaptin of the pirate hulk "Mork's Uvver Toe"


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Havn't used my undead or WoC lists enough to bother naming anyone, but my Mordheim vamp makes his way into the leadership of my undead army, and his name was count Vladmeir.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Slann: Ueman


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lizardmen- Kermit the Slann


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I named all the leaders of my Skaven army I started:

Warlord - Iskik the Swift
Warlock Engineers: Tolak Long Whiskers, Horat
Chieftain: Kirat One Eye
Clawleaders: Udish, Skreezulz, Skabak, Nitz
Master Moulder: Snert the Cunning


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

orcs: garack blood hand
dwarves: master engineer mac mcgyver


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A lot of my ogres are gradually picking up nams as they do mighty deeds on the battlefield, but my normal tyrant model (the female maneater) is called Treasa... I take inspiration of gaelic quite often for ogres, or just have a bit of fun- my 3 yhetees only fit together 1 way, so I called them Tan Kree and Dee so I could remember 

I really haven't given any names to models in other armies yet... while I might like playing with my WE (and probably prefer using them in 8th) I'm still an ogre at heart, other armies just don't grab my interest as much.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is a interesting side note. Did your leaders earn their right to be named or are most of those posting just really into the rp element of their army.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I just tend to name my characters when I'm bored so i guess the rp element, it helps if they do something amazing on the battlefield...but skaven....so it unlikely.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Lizardmen- Xichans life salnn
High elves- Prince Alaron
dark elves- Lican dreaded dreadlod


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I was really tempted to name my Warlord for my Skaven army "Cluny the Scourge" because I love redwall so much


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

WoC - Carl


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gunrik Rockardsson - Leader of the Karak-Brakk Dwarves

Giblitt - Warboss of Da 'Alf Moon tribe


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

lizardmen: debating with names at the moment but so far, i have Lord Xanhuatan, Pyrrak and Akatoca. gotta pick one though, only have one slann lol


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

For WoC Lord Sven Irontalon
For Dwarfs Graki Stonebeard
Beastmen Ur'gurk the Balehorn


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

We're currently playing a Border Princes campaign and having persistent Generals on our armies. So I have

Guillaume L’Echec - My Bretonnian Lord. 
Isoulde Le Détonant - My Damsel 
Pierre-Louis L’Inspiration - My Battle Standard Bearer

As you can see they aare about to gloriously march into the capital 

http://thebovineoverlord.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/border-princes-campaign-turn-7/


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dwarfs - King Alrik Ranulfsson of Karak Hirn (Shieldbearer Dwarf Lord)
Wood Elves - Elder Renatalia Zephyrheart of Pine Crags (Highborn on Dragon)
Warriors of Chaos - "Lily" Havoc Queen of the Hallowed (Counts as Valkia)
Warriors of Chaos Trolls - Herald of the Hallowed Queen (Counts as Throgg)

Each one of those have earned that name - King Alrik earned that name, after I bought the model (loved it), and actually painted it (shock horror) with Green colouration. He was originally just named that to see how he'd do, but as he began to smash through pretty much everything, he soon actually earned the name. While he's not got the same set up, he's still a dirty burger.

Lily is Valkia - Queen of the Hallowed came because she's the leader of the Hallowed, my WoC army - Lily because she reminds me of Lily from Kingdom Under Fire, and damn, she's earned it - her Reroll making my Trolls and Chosen as perfect as they come, and tough as nails.

Wood Elf Highborn is utter shit, but sounds cool.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

My Keeper of Secrets is named Ksslyth'akrrsa Mezziryl'talamrrn. For obvious reasons, he/she simply goes by "Maestro".

My Warriors Chaos Lord hasn't earned a name yet, as he is still a work in progress. 
My currently highest-ranking Warrior Hero is my Sorceror Lord Ello K'ttey. She is a horribly mutated wreck, bearing an uncanny resemblance to a popular children's toy from Cathay.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been building armies around special characters a lot recently but I tend to nickname them- for example I've taken to calling Sigvald the Magnificent 'The Sig'.

My very first Chaos general, way back in the old Realm of Chaos days, was created for a 1000pt mass skirmish charity game, and rejoiced in the moniker of Kurt Wilchopitof. He rolled Long Nose, One Leg and Cowardly on the Rewards table 

Other Chaos types who may at times take charge include:
Shera the Blood-Drenched, The Emasculator
Princess Artemia the Unfeasibly Perfect
Lady Melissa D'eath, the Unmother
Scarlactia, the Massacatrix of Garm
Lothar, the Lorethief, the Kleptothaumaturge
and Captain Druuna Dokken, the Repudiator

I do like naming Chaos characters


----------

